# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κλούβα -Ζευγαρώστρα αλουμινίου

## jk21

Παρουσιάζω την κατασκευή που εδώ και 2 χρόνια έχω κάνει  για να ζευγαρωνω τα καναρινια μου αλλά και  να την μετατρεπω σε κλουβα πτησης για όσο διάστημα αυτό χρειάζεται.
Σαν υλικο κατασκευης επελεξα δοκους αλουμινιου με ηλεκτροστατικη  λευκη βαφη (ετοιμη) για αντοχη στο χρονο,ελαφρια κατασκευη και …φινετσα.
η ιδεα μου εγινε πολυ πιο ευκολη οταν ειδα αυτη την ιστοσελιδα
http://www.volieres.nl/pages-eng/index2.php?url=prod_3

όπου γνωρισα την υπαρξη των ταχυσυνδεσμων που φαινονται εκει. οι συνδεσμοι αυτοι κανουν την κατασκευη πιο γρηγορη, ανετη και σταθερη.
Τους  ταχυσυνδεσμους  μπορειτε να τους βρειτε και αλλου αλλά και  στις συγκεκριμένες εταιριες όπου εγώ τους ειχα προμηθευτει

****************

Τις αλουμινοδοκους τις ειχα βρει σε καλή τιμη υστερα από αρκετη ερευνα στον
******************

Αν και εγω αγορασα 2ποντο δοκο (3 πενταμετροι με λευκη ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη,γύρω στα 30 ευρω τοτε ) θα συμβουλευα την αγορα 2,5αρι δοκου για να μπαινουν ανετα  οι ταχυσυνδεσμοι 2 ποντων που βρισκονται πιο ευκολα (αυτούς να ψαξετε πρωτα) χωρίς την επεξεργασια τριβης που αναγκαστηκα να κανω εγώ αφού ήδη ειχα ψωνισει τους κοιλοδοκους αλουμινιου. Ετσι η κατασκευη γίνεται αρκετά πιο απλη και συντομη
απο πανω εχω πλεξιγκλας (εχα ευκαιρα κατι κομματια) αλλα μπαινει και αλουμινιο.εχω αφησει σε ολο το μηκος πισω μια χαραμαδα μισο δακτυλο απο πανω για να ριχνω νερο και να πλενω την πλατη χωρις να βρεχω τα πουλια.
στις πορτες εβαλα σιτα για να μην το σκανε τα πουλια οταν βγαζω τα ταψια για καθαρισμα



Στην μεση εχω κλεισει (για οσο διάστημα δεν την χρησιμοποιω σαν ζευγαρωστρα) την εισοδο για το χωρισμα και στους οδηγους (απο καναλι καλωδιου) εχω κρεμασει τις ταιστρες για να μην ειναι κοντα στα καγκελα και εχω σκουπιδια απεξω αρκετά



 Τα πλαινα τα εχω με σιτα αλλα το χειμωνα τα κλεινω με ναυλον (αυτό με τις φοσκαλες για καλυτερη θερμομονωση ) το οποιο έχω κοψει στις εωτερικες διαστασεις της σιτας λιγο πιο μεγαλο σε υψος και το σφηνωνω με καναλι καλωδιου (πιο λεπτη διασταση από αυτην που χρησιμοποιώ για την διελευση του χωρισματος στην μεση



 το ταψί έχει στη μέση πίσω ενα κόψιμο σε ανάποδο Π για να βγαινει συρταρωτά ενιαίο!



Τις προσοψεις τις ψωνισα από γωνστο e-shop για πτηνα  (υπάρχουν στα περισσότερα του ειδους).τις προσαρμοσα πανω στο σκελετο με λαμαρινοβιδες και ροδελα  όπως μπορείτε να δειτε στην κατασκευη .η χρήση τους σε συγκριση με απλο πλεγμα είναι σαφως πιο ενδεδειγμενη αφού με βοηθα παρά πολλη στην προσθεση και αφαιρεση εξωτερικης φωλιας αυτου του τυπου





αλλά και εξωτερικης μπανιερας. Ενώ έχω και ετοιμες θεσεις για ταιστρες ώστε να αλλαζω συχνα την φρεσκια αυγοτροφη χωρίς να ενοχλω στο εσωτερικο στην  αναπαραγωγή




τα ταψια καθως και η πλατη γινανε και αυτά με αλουμινιο ,ώστε να μην οξειδωνονται.στον πατο τους έχω τοποθετησει πλαστικο δαπεδο .μπροστα από τα ταψια έχω κρεμασει (για να κλεινει ο χωρος όταν βγαζω τα ταψια για πλυσιμο και να μην διαφευγουν τα καναρινια) το καλλυμ από καναλι καλωδιου μεγαλο για δαπεδο το οποιο διαλεξα (καθαρα υποκειμενικη επιλογη) να βαψω σε ασημι χρωμα



Εδω μια φωτο του σκελετου της κατασκευης

----------


## kariofillis

πολύ καλό φίλε πόσο σου βγήκε σε χρήματα?

----------


## xXx

kariofillis σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις με ελληνικούς  χαρακτήρες και όχι greeklish

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου αν και παει καιρος πια και με τα χρηματα δεν ειμαι και τυπος που συγκρατει ,ευτυχως γραφω οτι οι δοκοι κανανε 30 ευρω και θυμαμαι το αλουμονιο για τα ταψια και την πλατη (τα εφτιαξα μονος μου ) 15 ευρω.απο κει και περα η σιτα δεν κοστιζει πολυ και υπαρχει στα περισσοτερα μαγαζια με ειδη χρωματων,σιδηρικα κλπ .θα ρωτησω αν θες εδω στη γειτονια μου να δω ποσο εχει τωρα το μετρο .οι προσοψεις εχουν απο οτι κοιταξα εκει που τις ψωνισα  γυρω στο 10 ευρο και θα σε συμβουλευα αν φτιαξεις να ειναι ολες με πορτακι για εξωτερικη φωλια ή μπανακι .ειναι οι 40 χ 30 σε ποντους .οι οδηγοι καλωδιου που ειχα χρησιμοποιησει υπηρχαν στην κατοχη μου αλλα δεν ειναι απο οτι ξερω ακριβοι

----------


## mirsini_st

να κανω την ερωτηση μου και εδω( η περιεργη )αν εκλεινες κ τα πλαινα  με αλουμινιο ...οταν τη χτυπαγε ο ηλιος θα θερμαινοταν παρα πολυ??????

----------


## mitsman

Μυρσινη γιατι να κανεις κατι τετοιο???αν το λες για το κρυο το χειμωνα βαζουμε ναυλον και ολα ειναι ενταξει!!!

----------


## mirsini_st

εξηγησα και στο θεμα το δικο μου πως εχει ρευμα συνεχως στο μπαλκονι μου  και ξερω πως αυτο κανει κακο στα καναρινια ...ο αερας κ η βροχη το πιανουν το μπαλκονι λογω ελλειψης τεντας....

αν σκεφτεις πως  δουλευω 2 ωρες μακρυα απο το σπιτι μου και λειπω στο συνολο 14 ωρες τη μερα περιπου ...δεν υπαρχει κανεις εσω να τα καλυπτει οταν χρειαζεται! πρεπει να ναι κλειστη με καποιο τροπο και απο τα πλαινα  για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο απο ρευματα και βροχες (στις βροχες θα βοηθησει κ η κεκλειμενη οροφη φυσικα)....

προχθες εβαλε λιγο αερα κ μου γκρεμισε τις μισες γλαστρες..φαντασου τι θα κανε στα καναρινια μου.....αν ακουμπουσε πχ σε τοιχο απο μια ακομα πλευρα δεν θα ειχα προβλημα αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο....

----------


## mitsman

Ναυλον Μυρσινη μου!η λαμαρινα αλουμινιου το καλοκαιρι θα ζεματαει και τον χειμωνα θα ειναι παρα πολυ κρυα!ναυλον στην αρχη του χειμωνα που κραταει πολυ ζεστη!!

----------


## mirsini_st

βρε συ αφου ακομα και τωρα εχει ρευμα   !!! ασε που η πλατη ουτως η αλλως θα ειναι κλειστη!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω!!!Εγω προσωπικα λαμαρινα δεν θα εβαζα σε καμμια περιπτωση!!!Ας σου πουν και τα αλλα παιδια!!!

----------


## jk21

ΜΥΡΣΙΝΗ για καλοκαιρινο καιρο αλλα με ισχυρους ανεμους (αν ειναι τοσο ισχυροι που να εχεις προβλημα ) θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις και πλαγιως πλεγμα ενω θα μπορουσες να περικλειεις την ολη κατασκευη σου με μια κατασκευη γυψοσανιδας σε καποια μικρη αποσταση απο την κλουβα .ειδικη για να αντεχει την υγρασια .στο λεω γιατι υπαρχουν δυο τυποι.απο το pm  σου καταλαβα οτι θα προτιμουσες να χρησιμοποιησεις καπου αυτο το υλικο .το αλουμινιο πλαγιως θα ανεβαζει θερμοκρασιες ειδικα αν ειναι και εφαπτομενο.η γυψοσανιδα γυρω απο την κλουβα σε σχημα Π  σου δινει τη δυνατοτητα το χειμωνα μπροστα να βαλεις ναυλον που να κατεβαινει με καποιο τροπο απο πανω και θα εχει και μονωση απο το κρυο .αν καταληξεις σε αλουμινοκατασκευη τοτε ειτε η εδω κατασκευη ,ειτε του δημητρη που συζητατε στο αλλο θεμα ,ειτε του βαγγελη εδω
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%BF%CF%85
θα σε βοηθησουν στην δημιουργια της  καθως και αυτη  http://petbirds.gr/forum/t2142/ που ειναι απο τις καλυτερες που εχω δει και με προταση για ευκολη κατασκευη ταψιων .για τα υλικα μπορεις να ψαξεις και μονη σου αλλα ειτε εγω που ειχα κοιταξει τοτε που ειχα φτιαξει την δικια μου ,ειτε καποιος αλλος που ξερει θα σου στειλει με πμ αν το ζητησεις πηγες οπου θα τα βρεις φθηνα .εγω για να καταλαβεις τοτε ολους τους δοκους αλουμινιου τους ειχα παρει (3 δοκους των 5 μετρων με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη μονο 29 ευρω ) .οι τιμες ισως να εχουν αλλαξει (ειναι νομιζω 3 χρονια) .προταση μου αν δεν εχεις δυνατοτητα συγκολησεων να χρησιμοποιησεις και τους ταχυσυνδεσμους

----------


## geam

Αυτά βλέπουμε και διαβάζουμε, και ελπίζουμε κι εμείς σε μελλοντική παροχή βοήθειας – συμβουλής για κατασκευή κλούβας… είναι να μην σου μπει το μικρόβιο…

----------

